# Does my rabbit have bloat or gas?



## ThisIsARandomName (Jul 15, 2014)

I have a 6 years old dutch rabbit and he seems ill from some weeks. He's not eating and losing weight and his stomach seems like bloated.. when i try to press it, it does seem a little hard But not alot.. yesterday i took him to vet and they said he have gas. they gave me some gas drops and told me to feed him and they did also gave an shot to boost his appetite.. He still isn't eating alot but i'm trying to make him! but can anyone tell me does my rabbit's stomach seems bloated? or seems like it have gas? or he's just fat?? I'm concerned.. the vet said if he still don't eat for more 3-4 hours i need to syringe feed him. well right now he seems to be improving He's his carrot (yay) I'll let him eat it (even tho it's high in sugar.. at least he ate something!) But still i wanted to know does my bun's tum looks like bloated? The vet didn't did any xrays or anything they just said he have gas..


----------



## JBun (Jul 15, 2014)

If your rabbit really has bloat, the stomach will be very distended and hard. This is an *emergency *and something only a vet will be able to treat, and you really need an *experienced rabbit vet.* A stomach tube may need to be placed down the throat to decompress the stomach. It's hard to tell from the photos whether your rabbit is bloated or not, but if he is he is will likely be grinding his teeth, be in a lot of pain, and continue to refuse to eat.
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/Bloat/Bloat_ena.htm

If he just has a little gas, then the stomach may be slightly distended and a little firm(as opposed to extremely distended and very hard). The vet needs to first rule out a complete blockage. Was he given any pain medication? It is very important that he receive daily pain meds. Meloxicam is a common pain reliever given to rabbits, though sometimes a stronger one like tramadol or vetergesic is given. Then you will need to keep syringe feeding him every 3-4 hours until he starts eating again on his own.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iGZVYVm5Bg[/ame]


----------



## Azerane (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm not sure what exactly is going on, but your rabbits stomach does look bloated and your rabbit looks very skinny. It's possible that it's gas, it's a common problem with rabbits and they simply stop eating from the pain. I'm assuming the medicine was simethicone, if you have some at home you could give another dose, you can buy it commonly. It helps bind the gas bubbles together so they're easier for your bunny to pass. Is your rabbit constantly shifting positions trying to get comfortable? Do you heard loud gurgling? These are often signs of gas. Does your rabbit have a fresh supply of hay available. Try hand feeding stems of hay, sometimes they won't go and eat, but they'll eat things that are handed to them. You can also try very gently rubbing/massaging the tummy to help stimulate movement through the gut. I'm really hoping that your rabbit picks up again, because he doesn't look very well at all  Beautiful coloured rabbit though. When's the last time he ate properly, and how much and what has he been eating the past few days/weeks? I almost feel like the vet should have done more?


----------



## sungura (Jul 15, 2014)

I would definitely get your rabbit to the vet ASAP! He looks very uncomfortable and if he isn't eating that's not a good sign.


----------



## ThisIsARandomName (Jul 15, 2014)

Azerane said:


> I'm not sure what exactly is going on, but your rabbits stomach does look bloated and your rabbit looks very skinny. It's possible that it's gas, it's a common problem with rabbits and they simply stop eating from the pain. I'm assuming the medicine was simethicone, if you have some at home you could give another dose, you can buy it commonly. It helps bind the gas bubbles together so they're easier for your bunny to pass. Is your rabbit constantly shifting positions trying to get comfortable? Do you heard loud gurgling? These are often signs of gas. Does your rabbit have a fresh supply of hay available. Try hand feeding stems of hay, sometimes they won't go and eat, but they'll eat things that are handed to them. You can also try very gently rubbing/massaging the tummy to help stimulate movement through the gut. I'm really hoping that your rabbit picks up again, because he doesn't look very well at all  Beautiful coloured rabbit though. When's the last time he ate properly, and how much and what has he been eating the past few days/weeks? I almost feel like the vet should have done more?



I Know! He's getting very skinny!! he is always refusing to eat or being very picky about his food.. he's losing all of his weight, i'm so concerned about him  I think he might have gas because his stomach is not Very hard and btw he is changing positions but i haven't hear any weird noises from his stomach.. the vet never told me to give him simethicone.. they game some other meds but i'll buy it and give him it.. 

he's doing better now he started eating a lil more and he's little more active now.


----------

